# Can't run The Sims 3? CPU speed too low?



## MetalGrand

I was wondering if my computer would run The Sims 3? I took a test and failed, is there a way I can fix it to play?

Heres the test results:

CPU
Minimum: (XP) 2.0 GHz P4 processor or equivalent; (Vista) 2.4 GHz P4 processor or equivalent [If built-in graphics chipsets then 2.6 GHz Pentium D CPU, or 1.8 GHz Core 2 Duo, or equivalent.]
You Have: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80GHz  PASS   
 CPU Speed
Minimum: 2 GHz
You Have: 1.79 GHz  FAIL: Sorry, your CPU Speed does not meet this minimum requirement. It may be time to purchase a more powerful computer to make your life easier. Click the 'We Recommend' button to discover how you can.  
 System RAM
Minimum: (XP) 1 GB RAM; (Vista) 1.5 GB RAM [If built-in graphics then add 0.5 GB additional RAM]
You Have: 511 MB  PASS   
 Operating System
Minimum: Windows XP (Service Pack 2) or Windows Vista (Service Pack 1)
You Have: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (Build Service Pack 22600)  PASS   
 Video Card
Minimum: 128 MB Video Card, with support for Pixel Shader 2.0 (NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900 or above / ATI Radeon 9500 or above / Intel GMA 3-series or above)
You Have: NVIDIA GeForce 6200 (GeForce 6200)  PASS   
 Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card  Video RAM: Required - 128 MB , You have - 256 MB 
 Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - Yes 
 Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 3.0 


 Video Card Driver Version (DirectX)
Your driver version number is: 6.14.11.7519   FYI: Your video card driver version is provided for your information, but it is not part of this analysis. But proper video card driver versions are important to the proper operation of your product.  
 Sound Card
Minimum: Yes
You Have: SB Live! Wave Device   PASS   
 Sound Card Driver Version
Your driver version number is: 5.10   FYI: Your sound card driver version is provided for your information, but it is not part of this analysis. But proper sound card driver versions are important to the proper operation of your product.  
 Free Disk Space
Minimum: 6.1 GB of hard drive space with at least 1 GB of additional space for custom content and saved games 
You Have: 132.7 GB


----------



## theBLACKout

overclock?


----------



## MetalGrand

I'm a noob, what is that?


----------



## 2048Megabytes

You will need to upgrade your computer as your components cannot handle the program.  I can point at some good refurbished models if you are interested.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Do you know anyone that can build computers?  A custom personal computer build is the best route to go as you get the best quality components.


----------



## MetalGrand

Oh I see, thanks. How much could this cost me?


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Probably around $600 for something decent and new for a custom build.  I was just looking at the refurbished models at a certain website but I am repulsed by the cheap parts (especially the cheap power supplies) that are in many of the models.

My best advice is to find someone who has some experience at assembling systems and have them build for you.

You could get a refurbished model or an original equipment manufacturer that has cheap parts in it that will work, but if you want to game you are likely not going to be very satisfied with what you get.  Most original equipment manufacturer personal computers aren't easy to upgrade because of the cases and power supplies they use.  What you want is a system that enables you to use a decent video card if you want to do video games.

A video card like the Radeon HD 4650 or better
or
the GeForce 9600 or better is preferable.

If you don't know anyone who can build you can look around on the Internet for pre-built systems and come back here for advice on what you are looking at.

Edit: I just looked at the system requirements for Sims 3 and I think you could get away with a cheaper build like the following (but if I were you I would prefer a custom built PC):

Acer Aspire AX1200-UD5400A - $390
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883103216


----------



## bomberboysk

This should give you a starting idea of a decent budget rig:

*:Memory, 4gb(2x2gb) OCZ Blade Series DDR2 800Mhz: ($46.99 $36.99 after rebate)*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227420 

*Case, Antec Three Hundred* ($58.95 free Shipping)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042

*Mobo, Asus M4A78 Plus: ($79.99 Free Shipping)*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131381

*Graphics Card, ATi Radeon HD4650 512MB: ($49.99 $39.99 after rebate)*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161262

*PSU, PcPower&Cooling Silencer 500W: ($69.99 $59.99 after rebate Free Shipping)*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703015

*HDD, Western Digital Caviar Green 640GB: ($69.99 Free Shipping)*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136298

*ODD, Lite-ON 22x DVD+/- RW With Lightscribe: ($27.99)*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106280

*CPU+OS: AMD Phenom II X3 710 + Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit: ($218.99 Free Shipping)*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.182208

The above would cost about $622.88 before rebates and about $592.88 after rebates.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

The component list Bomberboysk laid out is very good.  

Just so you know (I don't know how much you know about computers) the components come as individual parts.  The parts will have to be assembled and then an operating system will need to be installed.


----------



## linkin

Save yourself around $150 and use a computer case you may already have. I don't look at my computer anyway so why bother with a fancy one? only for show anyway.


----------

